# Confronted



## SadSavage1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Yeah today unfortunately I was confronted by some youngsters at a local store there was 5 of them against me. I was by myself, I guess I was slipping lol. I ain't about that life anymore feel me? When I was in the store I could see these youngsters outside the store waiting for me.. I live in California,I guess I have a certain look to make ppl think they can phuck with me, anyways when I went outside the store the youngsters confronted me and asked me what I banged. I told them I don't phuck with that shit no more, anyways they weren't taking no for an answer so I pulled my buck and told them whoever wants to rush first is more than welcomed, but I'm taking someone with me lol, I also told them a real man confronts another man by himself! Not 5 against 1 phuck that been there done that!!None of them rushed they got all scared and took off 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Mar 11, 2019)

Damn, you could of got raped

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## sityslicker (Mar 11, 2019)

Start carrying concealed to even out the odds.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 15, 2019)

Usually a swift jab to the mouthy one scatters them.


----------



## Watson (Mar 17, 2019)

Fister said:


> Damn, you could of got raped
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



what is the address of this store? just asking for a friend....


----------



## vortrit (Mar 18, 2019)

Reminds me of the time I had tator-tots for dinner. No other food and no condiments.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Watson said:


> what is the address of this store? just asking for a friend....


It's a store in a small city,I usually don't go there.Someone told me shit like happens their all the time lol

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Fister said:


> Damn, you could of got raped
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Sounds like you're type of fetish!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Mar 18, 2019)

vortrit said:


> Reminds me of the time I had tator-tots for dinner. No other food and no condiments.


?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Watson said:


> what is the address of this store? just asking for a friend....


Why?Does your friend want to get a train pulled on him

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Apr 11, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Why?Does your friend want to get a train pulled on him
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk




Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Brown (Apr 11, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Why?Does your friend want to get a train pulled on him
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk




one person here[soiledasshole] , when cornered by guys, offered to blow them all, then gave them cash, the younger guys got more money


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Otto Brown said:


> one person here[soiledasshole] , when cornered by guys, offered to blow them all, then gave them cash, the younger guys got more money




Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 13, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Why?Does your friend want to get a train pulled on him
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


I had a friend who pulled a jeep . He was really into lifting and did every sport in high school.  I imagine you'd have to be pretty strong to pull a train .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> I had a friend who pulled a jeep . He was really into lifting and did every sport in high school.  I imagine you'd have to be pretty strong to pull a train .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


Well I know you're not into lifting bomb_er I've seen the pictures of you that you uploaded.The phone you are holding is heavier than you 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------

